# A few 220-701 questions



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm studying for this exam, and most of the questions I can understand why I got them wrong/right, except for one

Q: Which of the following socket types utilizes zero insertion force (ZIF) connector?
A 478
B 775
C 959
D Slot A

Is ZFI the same thing is land grid array? In which case wouldn't A and B be the correct answer? The study guide I got from my school, a pdf from actualtests lists it as A being the right answer.

Why would socket 478 be ZIF and not 775?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ZIF is the bit you put the cpu onto and then clamp the cpu into place on the motherboard. ZIF is used with CPUs that have the pins on them and the holes on the motherboard where as it use to be the pins where on the motherbaord and the cpu had the holes in it. This required you to manually push the cpu onto the pins and there was a risk of bending the pins. (THis was back in the days of the 386 if I remember correctly).

If you bent the pins you generally were screwed and had to replace the motherboard ZIF socket eliminates this from happening. So all you need to do is pick the cpu that goes onto the motherboard where the pins are on the motherboard. generally to remove the cpu you had to use a flat headed screw driver or butter knife to remove the cpu.

To answer your question though Newer Pentium 4 CPUs don't use a ZIF socket. Instead they use a LGA775 socket. These CPUs don't have pins at the bottom, but instead they have little metal pads. Fitting these CPUs is much easier. You open up the CPU socket cover, pop the CPU into the socket, and close the cover on it


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

So, most computer that are out there and in use would have either no pins (LGA) or pins on the cpu (ZIF)? That makes sense. I've never encountered a cpu without pins and a board with pins, so that bit confused me.
Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep back in the day when I had my first pc 18 years ago some boards had pins on them and non on the cpu and you had no indication of how the cpu should fit on the pins as it wasa complete square. You could generally work it out though but using the force require to slot the cpu into place was dangerous and could end up being very expensive this is why zif was invented.


----------

